# Olandrina, La Ola De Mi Passion (Escrito Para Alondra) (Originalmente Escrito En Cast



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema dando una descripcion del acto de hacer el amor que lo compara con una ola que sacude sus fuerzas contra la orilla; casi como un Sunami. 

Mi nina Olandrina, con fuerza de tsunami 
invaden mis deseos paraiso de vuestra mujeria 
humedesiendo en pasion tierra fertil de 
vuestra sensualidad 

Mi nina Olandrina como marea de tempestad 
avanzan mis deseos hacia las mas altas 
orillas de vuestra majestuasidad
sacudiendo con delicadesa 
para retirarse y regresar 
imitando el mar en acto de nuestro amar

Mi nina Olandrina 
mis deseos de lado a lado van 
refrescando en su adorar 
batiendose en canto de amor 
reclamando afecto por vuestra dulzura 
repetiendo como el mar su amar 

Mi nina Olandrina, ola de lujoria verde y azul 
extremece cuerpos para adelante y para atras 
como barca atrapada en furia de oceano 
galpeandonos con antojos 
subiendo y bajando imitando cometa flotando 
en turbulencia nos volvemos


----------

